# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  10 Billion sold . . .

## JEK



----------


## andynap

And nary a one from me- darn

----------


## JEK

You haven't  downloaded even a free tune?

----------


## andynap

No- I have Pandora and AOL radio and CBS radio and loaded all of my CDs and no need so far.

----------


## JEK

You don't know what you are missing. Great collections like  this. 

The Basics/next Steps/Deep Cuts/Complete Set

 Owning an iPod without using iTunes is like going to St. Barths and not driving in the dark :)

----------


## Petri

Half of the times I hear a new, nice tune, use Shazaam to recognize it -- it's not available in the US iTunes yet.  The whole artist may be missing.  The artist might be in the Finnish iTunes, or UK iTunes, or Spanish iTunes -- but maybe the new album is just in the UK iTunes.  But the iTunes accounts don't allow you to access a different iTunes store.

I think music industry is still missing a lot.  iTunes could be a great way to introduce artists to different markets, or at least make them available for the consumers worldwide.  There's a huge market for various genres "out there", outside of the Top 10 crap and oldies classics.

Laura often asks me to find a new album from some odd salsa (or whatever sub-genre they are) group and pretty much always iTunes doesn't have it.

PS. I like the russian music stores, their pricing policy actually makes you spend more.  Something to learn from for the music industry with their falling sales.

----------


## andynap

> You don't know what you are missing. Great collections like  this. 
> 
> The Basics/next Steps/Deep Cuts/Complete Set
> 
>  Owning an iPod without using iTunes is like going to St. Barths and not driving in the dark :)




Billie Holiday is too morose for me. If I want to hang myself I like Diane Schuur for that.
I peruse the Store on my Touch all the time to see what's hot. If I like the artist and the album I'll order the CD for home and car use.

----------


## JEK

You do know you can burn a CD from iTunes, right?

----------


## andynap

No I didn't and that is useful info.

----------


## JEK

Make a playlist of favorite songs and then when it is open, click Burn Disc. Of course, your computer must have CD/DVD burning capabilities.

----------


## andynap

Both my machines do-

----------


## MIke R

don't drink the Kool Aid Andy......it is poison!!

every month I get my checking account statement and I have pages and pages of iTune purchases..from me..from Wendi...and now from the little one as well....its madness!!!!

its kind of like sex....great fun, til you realize exactly what all goes with it.....

----------


## andynap

Excuse me- not to worry. I don't have that much time for that anyway. The online radios are just fine. BTW- since you didn't like the earbuds on the Touch did you ever get a separate mic for it?

----------


## MIke R

I dont mind the earbuds if I have to use a mic...90% of the time I have my Bose headphones on when I am listening to the iTouch..the only time I use the buds is when I am working out

tell me again why I need a mic to begin with?

----------


## andynap

To make calls on Skype when you don't want to schlep the laptop around

----------


## MIke R

ah.....well  if I am using Skype its because I want to see the people I am talking to..like when I will be on the cruise talking to the girls..or in PTown to talk to the girls...so its kind of moot  for me

----------


## BartyB

itunes is like crack to kids.

----------

